# Male or female next?



## Mia&Henri (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi there! My husband and I are considering adding another GSD to our family next spring and are unsure whether we should get a male or female puppy. We currently have an amazing 3.5 year old intact male. He has been with us since he was 8 weeks old and has been properly trained and socialized. The reason that he is intact is because his breeder asked us to keep him that way until he is at least 3 years old. They told us that the testosterone helps build muscle which reduces arthritis and other problems later on. He has an excellent temperment and is very healthy which has lead us to hold off on the neuter as it seems to be unnecessary for our current situation. He plays and gets along with our friends dogs but they are 
all smaller and fixed. Are 2 intact males ok together (the new one would be a young puppy) ? Should we neuter and get a female? We have only ever had one at a time (male) and would love advice from anyone that has experience with multiple dogs.


----------



## SFury (7 mo ago)

In general opposite sex dogs tend to get along better. That doesn't mean two dogs of the same sex won't get along by any means, but the dynamics are more challenging depending on their individual personalities.

I have two male dogs get along with no issues. It took some work, and time for the puppy to be less puppy, to get to where we are.

Find the right second dog for you, and work with both dogs. No matter what, you will have some challenges to overcome. I've seen many cases where two dogs may never be best friends, but will be fine together. On occasion I've also seen some dogs that will not tolerate other dogs. Typically with older high prey dogs and smaller breeds being introduced.

Dogs are like people, and they have their own instincts and behaviors. Each is unique.


----------



## Mia&Henri (Feb 5, 2021)

SFury said:


> In general opposite sex dogs tend to get along better. That doesn't mean two dogs of the same sex won't get along by any means, but the dynamics are more challenging depending on their individual personalities.
> 
> I have two male dogs get along with no issues. It took some work, and time for the puppy to be less puppy, to get to where we are.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your insight!


----------



## iheartpups (10 mo ago)

We've always had all females and have never had a problem.


----------



## Mia&Henri (Feb 5, 2021)

iheartpups said:


> We've always had all females and have never had a problem.


Thank you for your response. I have never had a female before.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I have two intact males now that get along great. M/F are generally fine. 
Not that it can't work but again generally, it's 2 females that are the most work with the highest chance of not getting along in a significant way also known as one wanting to kill the other at some point.

I got a second male but my next dog will be female to go along with the younger male I currently have


----------



## Mia&Henri (Feb 5, 2021)

WNGD said:


> I have two intact males now that get along great. M/F are generally fine.
> Not that it can't work but again generally, it's 2 females that are the most work with the highest chance of not getting along in a significant way also known as one wanting to kill the other at some point.
> 
> I got a second male but my next dog will be female to go along with the younger male I currently have


I'm glad to hear that 2 intact males can get along. How far apart are they in age?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

iheartpups said:


> We've always had all females and have never had a problem.


You are very very very very lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

iheartpups said:


> We've always had all females and have never had a problem.


I have had females together as well. That does not mean I recommend it. Even in the most experienced of homes bitch fights are not uncommon and the issue with bitches is that there is never a problem until there is. Then it gets real. 
There is nothing more patient, conniving and cunning then a bitch with a grudge.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Two males can work. Mine do. Getting a female is easier and simpler. I would recommend fixing the female instead…. @Fodder


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Like Sabi… what i have, have had and would have again is not necessarily what i’d recommend. if someone is asking, i factor that in and almost always suggest a M/F pairing and yes, like Bear, i’d alter the female instead of the male but you’d still be dealing with at least a couple of heats until that time.

Seeing that your male has some maturity, a solid temperament, training and socialization - i’d say, if you really want a male, get a male, but if you’re open to a female and can securely separate them while she’s in season - that’d still be my first choice. the breeder you end up selecting might have some opinions on this as well, based on the type of dogs they produce.

You’ll find never ending conflicting opinions on the topic…. and while i won’t make the blanket statement that neutered dogs are easier, i will point out that many of the things that testosterone provides in a growing dog - confidence, muscle/strength, drive, etc… there are times (some dogs) that eliminating that can take the edge off, other times it backfires and can create an imbalance. doing it too early comes with its share of issues and doing it too late in attempts to “fix” already established habits is likely to make no difference at all, so i’d lean towards acquiring the results i’m after thru leadership, training and management.

Purely anecdotal, regularly managing groups of young adult dogs….the worst fights i’ve broken up were between 2 intact males, or spayed females.

@David Winners is a very experienced owner/trainer with two intact males…

while @Apex1 is brand new to dog ownership and is currently navigating life with two intact males…

two different perspectives that you might be interested in hearing.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Mia&Henri said:


> I'm glad to hear that 2 intact males can get along. How far apart are they in age?


When I got the pup, Harley was 5.5
Now they are 8 and 2.5


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Fodder said:


> Purely anecdotal, regularly managing groups of young adult dogs….the worst fights i’ve broken up were between 2 intact males, or spayed females.


There is tons of evidence that spaying is likely to increase aggression in females already displaying any. And yes males can get ugly but in my experience they go for the one and done deals. They fight, it's over, unless you have a female in the mix. If both survive, its all cool. Females are bitches. They plot and wait and simmer, they are determined and never to be trusted. One wrong step, one wrong look and its on.
There are bitches that are genuinely good with most other bitches. Most. You need to know your dog.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

A female would have made my life much easier. I know for sure. I believe I would have to navigate zero conflict. 

I have a 5 year old GSD and adopted a 10 month old male Gsd mix both intact. Its been almost a year. They fought twice that was enough for me. Long term I believe it will be fine. Both good dogs. I'm well aware that the potential for a fight is real. While I take my time establishing management, leadership and training - both dogs are physically separated. They see each other and coexist. The younger has some maturing to do. He is nearly 2 and full of hormones. He will settle. It is alot of work more so because I'm navigating something I've unfamiliar with. 

So I'd certainly say stack the cards in your favor and go female.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Ask your breeders their opinion as well. Both the breeder of your existing dog and the prospective pup. When we added a pup it was of a different breed and I was hoping this would make a difference. When I asked the breeder of our female WL GSD, she answered unequivocally, absolutely, positively do NOT add a female. Get a male. When I asked the breeder of our new pup, she said the breed had zero problems with same sex aggression. When I told her what the breeder said about the GSD female. She said pay attention to that, get a male.

I don't know if same sex aggression is expressed in one line of a breed more than another so have no idea if my suggestion is helpful or applicable, but it can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Mia&Henri (Feb 5, 2021)

Fodder said:


> Like Sabi… what i have, have had and would have again is not necessarily what i’d recommend. if someone is asking, i factor that in and almost always suggest a M/F pairing and yes, like Bear, i’d alter the female instead of the male but you’d still be dealing with at least a couple of heats until that time.
> 
> Seeing that your male has some maturity, a solid temperament, training and socialization - i’d say, if you really want a male, get a male, but if you’re open to a female and can securely separate them while she’s in season - that’d still be my first choice. the breeder you end up selecting might have some opinions on this as well, based on the type of dogs they produce.
> 
> ...


Your advice is much appreciated. It seems like you have much experience with the breed. I'm now leaning heavily towards a female. I do feel that I would have trouble keeping them separated during her heats though so I would probably have to fix my male before that happens. I will definitely talk to the breeder before any decision is made. I will be using the same one for my next GSD and they do know their dogs well.


SMcN said:


> Ask your breeders their opinion as well. Both the breeder of your existing dog and the prospective pup. When we added a pup it was of a different breed and I was hoping this would make a difference. When I asked the breeder of our female WL GSD, she answered unequivocally, absolutely, positively do NOT add a female. Get a male. When I asked the breeder of our new pup, she said the breed had zero problems with same sex aggression. When I told her what the breeder said about the GSD female. She said pay attention to that, get a male.
> 
> I don't know if same sex aggression is expressed in one line of a breed more than another so have no idea if my suggestion is helpful or applicable, but it can't hurt to ask.


I will definitely ask and will use the same breeder for my next pup as I did my last. Thank you for taking the time to respond!


----------



## Mia&Henri (Feb 5, 2021)

Apex1 said:


> A female would have made my life much easier. I know for sure. I believe I would have to navigate zero conflict.
> 
> I have a 5 year old GSD and adopted a 10 month old male Gsd mix both intact. Its been almost a year. They fought twice that was enough for me. Long term I believe it will be fine. Both good dogs. I'm well aware that the potential for a fight is real. While I take my time establishing management, leadership and training - both dogs are physically separated. They see each other and coexist. The younger has some maturing to do. He is nearly 2 and full of hormones. He will settle. It is alot of work more so because I'm navigating something I've unfamiliar with.
> 
> So I'd certainly say stack the cards in your favor and go female.


I don't think I want to take the chance of dealing with same sex aggression. Thank you so much for bringing this to my attention! I have always had and loved males but never 2 at a time. I think I'm leaning towards my first female. Good luck with your boys!


----------



## Mia&Henri (Feb 5, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> There is tons of evidence that spaying is likely to increase aggression in females already displaying any. And yes males can get ugly but in my experience they go for the one and done deals. They fight, it's over, unless you have a female in the mix. If both survive, its all cool. Females are bitches. They plot and wait and simmer, they are determined and never to be trusted. One wrong step, one wrong look and its on.
> There are bitches that are genuinely good with most other bitches. Most. You need to know your dog.


Thank you for that. It sounds like 2 of the same sex might cause more problems than its worth!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Having dealt with nasty same sex aggresssion with a couple of Doberman bitches, I’m not eager to do that again. That said, I have two GSD bitches, lol. I always have two GSD bitches it seems. Next time around, I’ll be getting a male though, if there is a next dog that is.

Scarlet and Nora get along okay. There are 4 years between them. Scarlet will be 6 next month and Nora will turn 2 the month after that. Both intact, since both are show dogs. Scarlet wouldnt lose any sleep over it if Nora went to live with someone else. She would prefer to have me to herself. She and Russell completely ignore each other.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I haven’t read all the replies and seem late to the party, but Male/Female combo is the safest. Male/Male would be my personal second option. Female/Female being my last choice. The biggest concern with Male/Female is obviously accidental litters. So heat cycles are always a concern. No matter what, it will come down to the individual dogs, type of structure and management.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i think it’s great that you’re going with your previous breeder @Mia&Henri they will have the best input on your situation in my opinion.

my last pairing of boys, although altered, was great. a lot of it had to do with just their overall temperament and personalities….. Tilden was pretty passive in general but could be a bit intimidated by intact males….. Keystone, who i still have, interestingly is pretty much the opposite, but his confidence (once he matured) translates to being self assured and he doesn’t feel the need to challenge or assert himself with other dogs.

my next dog will be female, with or without Keystone, i miss them, but i’ll probably remain a single dog household going forward.

edit: had another thought. is your breeder local to you? since they advocate intact dogs, perhaps they could offer boarding if you went with a female…


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I currently have 5 females (two spayed) and 2 - 5 1/2 month old female pups. While I am very experienced and know my girls well, I would never recommend getting the same sex when adding to the mix. My circumstances are much different that most people.


----------



## Mia&Henri (Feb 5, 2021)

Fodder said:


> i think it’s great that you’re going with your previous breeder @Mia&Henri they will have the best input on your situation in my opinion.
> 
> my last pairing of boys, although altered, was great. a lot of it had to do with just their overall temperament and personalities….. Tilden was pretty passive in general but could be a bit intimidated by intact males….. Keystone, who i still have, interestingly is pretty much the opposite, but his confidence (once he matured) translates to being self assured and he doesn’t feel the need to challenge or assert himself with other dogs.
> 
> ...


That is a great thought but the breeder is in Michigan and we are in Wisconsin. It is about a 5hr drive. I wish they were closer because I'm sure they would assist with that.


----------



## Mia&Henri (Feb 5, 2021)

mnm said:


> I currently have 5 females (two spayed) and 2 - 5 1/2 month old female pups. While I am very experienced and know my girls well, I would never recommend getting the same sex when adding to the mix. My circumstances are much different that most people.


Wow! 5 dogs! I'm impressed! I'm pretty sure that I will be adding a different sex for my first go at multiple dogs. All of the info that I have received here seems to point in the same direction.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It depends on the dog. Personally I will never have a female/female combo again. I like the male/female but I hate the heats. But I just added a male puppy with an almost 9 yr old intact male. With proper introduction, there have not been any issues. But - the senior male is the best dog I'll ever have and the puppy is not a bitey, crazy, lunatic so no energy to feed off of. My senior will take charge and tell him to quit racing thru the house when he's had enough. So, just depends. I put him with my male because if there is one dog I would like him to learn from it's Seger.


----------



## That'sOneUsername (5 mo ago)

If you just want your dog to not have puppies you could ask the vet maybe for a vasectomy, but I think it doesn't change the personality like neutering does


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

male/female
female/male
female/female
female/female *
female/female/male *
female/female *
female/male
female/female

It's all been fine.


----------



## Mia&Henri (Feb 5, 2021)

Thank you for your wonderful advice about whether we should add a male or female puppy to our family. We had planned on contacting the breeder that we used to acquire our boy a few years ago to get our next pup. A situation came up a couple of weeks ago where we were made aware of a 5 month old rescue female that needed a good home. We took our dog to meet her and the rest is history! My house is now a zoo but we are having fun watching them run and play together. I think a female was the right choice. ❤


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Great to hear, pictures are mandatory!!


----------



## Mia&Henri (Feb 5, 2021)




----------

